# Brüder Feinde - 1944: Trailer zum Antikriegs-Drama



## FlorianStangl (4. September 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Brüder Feinde - 1944: Trailer zum Antikriegs-Drama* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Brüder Feinde - 1944: Trailer zum Antikriegs-Drama


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (4. September 2015)

Wieso kommt so etwas eigentlich nicht im Kino? Würde ich besser finden als so eine Ami Propaganda ala American Sniper oder Fury...


----------



## MichaelG (4. September 2015)

*Brüder Feinde - 1944: Trailer zum Antikriegs-Drama*

American Sniper ist viel. Hat aber extrem wenig mit US-Propaganda zu tun. Eher im Gegenteil. Und ich kann die Hurra-USA-Wirsinddiebestenundguten auch absolut nicht ab.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (4. September 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> American Sniper ist viel. Hat aber extrem wenig mit US-Propaganda zu tun. Eher im Gegenteil. Und ich kann die Hurra-USA-Wirsinddiebestenundguten auch absolut nicht ab.



http://www.deutschlandfunk.de/film-...s-bild-des.691.de.html?dram:article_id=312373 Ist ein guter Artikel darüber. Ich empfehle dir auch mal die Biografie vom Scharfschützen zu lesen. Eastwood hat ihn im Film sehr viel besser dargestellt als er war...


----------



## golani79 (4. September 2015)

Sehe den Film American Sniper aus einer anderen Perspektive - aber sieht wohl jeder ein wenig anders.

Hier gibts übrigens auch nen guten Artikel @ SergeantSchmidt
'American Sniper' Isn't Pro-War Propaganda


----------

